# Kanger Protank 3 Review



## Derick (3/11/13)

http://content.spinfuel.com/kangertech-protank-3-dual-coil-review/


----------



## Gizmo (11/11/13)

That review is a bit meh. I would have thought with the dual coil that it would have possibly doubled the vapor and flavor production. Anyway knowing me, I will still buy it as I am a bottom coil fan.


----------



## Derick (12/11/13)

Yeah, I think non-rda dual coil setups in general don't produce great clouds of vapour as one might expect

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## iPWN (12/11/13)

See Derick , all the more reason to stock the Davide with the Aspire dual coil heads !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (12/11/13)

iPWN said:


> See Derick , all the more reason to stock the Davide with the Aspire dual coil heads !


Those look very nice! And good reviews.


----------



## Derick (12/11/13)

iPWN said:


> See Derick , all the more reason to stock the Davide with the Aspire dual coil heads !


 
Really, really, really want to - but we are small (for now) and we have to choose carefully where we spend the money 

Growth is good though, so we will expand to the other wonderful products out there in no time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

